# The New Gal in this Forum Town!



## LovelyAtlanta

I'm new to this site, but I can see that I made no mistakes coming here for support! I am a 21yr old female who has had two miscarriages in these last two years and have recently been diagnosed with PCOS (ugh)! Everything dealing with AF until as a teenager I decided to get the Depo Provera injections -__-... I thought wow having no cycle is great until I got older and eventually begin to want kids. So now that I don't want to begin any metformin or clomid the hubby and I will try to conceive while I start my war with vitex lol! Any suggestions ladies all are welcomed and appreciated


----------



## BeccaxBump

Hi! Welcome to BnB. I was on the depo injection (never again) and have gotten pregnant, also I week before I found out I was pregnant I was told I wouldn't conceive easily! Have hope, and support is here for you! 
xoxox


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Welcome to BnB :flower:


----------



## LovelyAtlanta

Hi everyone, beccaxbump thanks for the wonderful encouraging words! I'm going hoping to have a great TTC journey


----------



## LovelyAtlanta

&& congrats as well beccaxbump


----------



## Mummy2B21

Welcome to bnb :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome! :wave:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hello and welcome! :)


----------



## mandy81

Welcome to BnB x


----------



## LovelyAtlanta

aww you guys! I can totally feel the love in the air in this forum! Thanks to you ALL and good luck and best wishes to us all!:happydance:


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## dizzy65

:hi:


----------



## xprincessx

hello and welcome to bnb, so sorry to hear of your losses x


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## fuzzy_bear

hello and welcome :flower: :hi:


----------



## LovelyAtlanta

I appreciate the love you guys


----------

